# ISO Asian Slaw Recipe



## Toots (May 28, 2007)

Does anyone have a good Asian slaw recipe?  I was at a grill-out on Saturday night and one of the guests brought an Asian coleslaw that was quite yummy.  I didnt get a chance to ask the lady for the recipe - does anyone have one?  I think this would be wonderful served with grilled salmon.


----------



## Katie H (May 28, 2007)

Toots, I did a Google search for "Asian slaw recipe" and was rewarded with quite a few possibilities.

You might do the same thing and compare the various recipe ingredients with what you had.  You might be able to come pretty close.  If not, maybe you'll find something else you'll like just as well.  Good luck.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 28, 2007)

Was it the one with toasted Ramen Noodles or another kind?


----------



## Toots (May 28, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Was it the one with toasted Ramen Noodles or another kind?


 
yeah, there were crunchy Ramen noodles in it -


----------



## Katie H (May 28, 2007)

If that's the case, look here.  There are a lot of Ramen noodle slaw recipes to choose from.


----------



## Toots (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Katie!


----------



## QSis (May 28, 2007)

*California Chinese Cole Slaw*

Every time I take this somewhere, I have to take copies of the recipe.  It's SO good!
 
Lee
 
California Chinese Coleslaw 

1 head grated cabbage 
1 pkg. (3/4 cup) slivered almonds, toasted
8 green onions, chopped 
2 pkg. Ramen noodles, uncooked, broken into pieces
1 pkg. (1/2 cup) sesame seeds, toasted 
Dressing:
1 cup oil (not olive oil) 
½ cup sugar
6 T. Chinese white vinegar 
dash pepper
dash garlic powder
(you can use the noodle seasoning packet in the dressing if you wish) 
 
Leaving out oil, heat the other dressing ingredients until sugar melts. Add oil and cool. 
 
Mix grated cabbage and green onions. 
 
Toast almonds and sesame seeds separately, since the almonds take longer. Combine with the dried broken noodles. 
 
To prevent sogginess, toss everything together just before serving.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 28, 2007)

Recipes : Broccoli Cole Slaw : Food Network
here is a paula deene recipe that I've been meaning to try. it's got the noodles in there also!


----------



## jessicacarr (May 28, 2007)

Emeril did one on his show this afternoon; you might want to check food network for it.


----------



## jennyema (May 29, 2007)

*ABSOLUTELY THE BEST!*
The Elephant Walk Resataurant's Salade Cambodgienne

I love this salad at their restaurant and when I bought their cookbook, I started making it at home. It's a perfect summer salad. I make it almost once a week.

*You can make it per the recipe or make it the lazier way, which I usually do.* 

Make the dressing according to their recipe, although you might want to sub part of the fish sauce with low sodium soy sauce. I usually use 2 parts fish sauce and 1 part soy. I also omit the shallot if I don't have any on hand. Also, you will probably not need the salt, so taste before you add it.

*"DRESSING*

_1/4__cup water_
_1/2__cup sugar_
_1__clove garlic, finely chopped_
_1__small shallot, finely chopped_
_1/2__cup Asian fish sauce_
_2__tablespoons lime juice_
_2__teaspoons salt__. _

_1. In a small saucepan bring the water to a boil. Add the sugar and cook over low heat, stirring, just until it dissolves; set aside to cool._
_2. Stir in the garlic and shallot and cook 30 minutes more._
_3. Add the fish sauce, lime juice, and salt. Mix well and set aside."_


I buy a bag of cole slaw mix (wash it) and then add in whatever I feel like from this general list of goodies: shredded chicken, chopped shrimp, pressed tofu, shredded daikon or red radish, bean sprouts, julienned snow peas, red onion, scallion, cilantro, watercress, mint, thai basil, bird peppers or jalepenos, bean thread or rice noodles.

I put the goodies in a bowl, combine with dressing (amount to your taste) and let chill. It usually only stays crisp for a day or two.

*The best part about it is that it can be served as a salad or used as a filling for fresh spring rolls.*


----------

